# Linux Worm Targeting Hidden Devices

## Logicien

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/linux-worm-targeting-hidden-devices

----------

## Jaglover

Why they call it Linux worm? From what I read it is a PHP vulnerability.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Yes it's a vulnerability but they get more air play and potential users buying their product if they call it a worm/virus/whatever.

----------

## 666threesixes666

agreed jaglover

what phone / tablet is hosting a server with php?

----------

## Jaglover

Moreover, PHP can be run on many platforms, if it is vulnerable, what has it to do with Linux?

----------

